

Yet More Trouble with REST APIs? - jjchiw
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/06/trouble-with-apis

======
wccrawford
"Are we simply missing well defined rules for designing good REST APIs, or is
this really a lost cause as JJ suggests?"

Yes, I think we're missing a clearly define spec for what REST is, and how it
should work.

I recently wrote a REST service, and I did a LOT of extra research into almost
every aspect of it. I say almost every, because even a couple months later,
I'm still finding things I think I could have planned better, had I read the
article in time. Right down to the URI scheme. (In particular, plural vs
singular.)

It would have been really nice to have all that info condensed into a single
best-practices document or spec.

------
RyanMcGreal
I think Orwell's closing advice to writers in his essay "Politics and the
English Language" applies here:

> Break any of these rules sooner than say anything outright barbarous.

<http://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm>

